# automotive tech and maintenance tech wanted



## jimboknows (Oct 27, 2016)

Busy shop in North Alpharetta looking for a technician. Some experience required.
Good pay
Benefits
Good group of guys
vacation
paid training
Call Jim @ 770-754-0905


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 17, 2017)

what shop?


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 1, 2017)

...... and no reply.


----------

